# How do "They " do it??



## Tin Falcon (May 3, 2008)

Have you ever wondered how the rest of the world functions with out a home shop??
I do field service work I ordered some parts missing from a piece of equipment for a customer. One of the parts was a pair of plastic bushings 1/4 ID 1/2 OD 1/2 inch long according to the manufacturer these parts do not exist. So made a set. 
On the way home yesterday the door latch on the car acted up only to find out the plastic sleeve bushing on that was shot so made a pair of them today. Seems like industry puts cheap plastic parts on stuff that they expect to wear out. But try to buy replacements you either pay through the nose if you can find the part or you get a deer in the headlight stare from the salesperson at the hardware store and or the dealership. Aargg. What is the "Normal person supposed to do??
Tin


----------



## CrewCab (May 3, 2008)

Tell me about it :

My Citroen Van, which is just over 3 years old, low mileage and been treat very gently from new    ............. side loading door runners, bottom and top are shot, to close the door you need biceps like Popeye ??? ............. 

Replacement runners = £200+ (or about $400+)

what's worn out ......... 3 plastic bushes :wall: .............. will the dealer supply the bushes ............ NO ???

Anyway, having just managed to acquire a small lathe I will be scouring "that auction site" for some 25mm Delrin and hopefully by next weekend the door will close easily; and considering the saving will cover almost half the cost of the lathe I'm a happy little bunny ;D  

So ............. in answer to the original question .........

_Have you ever wondered how the rest of the world functions with out a home shop??_ ........... I have absolutely no idea :big: : :big: ............. other than having to open their wallet a lot 

Dave


----------



## rake60 (May 3, 2008)

About 18 years ago my parents came for a Christmas visit.
One of the gifts that they had brought for a 4 year old grandson was a kick scooter.
The packing was missing a nylon bushing.

A slightly disappointed grandson, but VERY disappointed grandparents.

I slipped out to my shop, hacked a 3/4" chunk off the handle of a Craftsman screwdriver
and made a bushing in less than 5 minutes.

A happy end of the event. 

_I have NO IDEA how the non-home shop folks get by..._






Rick


----------



## Jadecy (May 3, 2008)

This is a topic that has popped into my head many times. My wife is probably tired of hearing me say, "What do 'normal' consumers do?".

Fixed my van last month. The lower ball joint failed. New shocks, new ball joints (all 4), new rack and pinion, one new axle, and replaced the brake pads while I was at it. Total was $1300 plus some wrech turning and skinned knuckles. I'm sure a shop would have charged more than twice that.

I've fixed garden tools, made bushings for a number of things, repaired a cranshaft for my riding mower, fixed many toys, created replacement parts for "some assembly required" items that lacked parts, straightened and re-cut valve in son's pit bike, ....

I'm sure many of you have done similar things. I have no idea how people that don't know these things or don't have tools can afford to live. I'm sure I've saved more than several thousand dollars in the last year alone.

I've helped quite a few people with my abilities as well so I guess that is how some do it...they know one of us!


----------



## BobWarfield (May 4, 2008)

Self sufficiency is a beautiful thing. My brother is a certified mechanic. He can fix any car. He's got a full woodworking shop. I've got the machine shop. There isn't much we can't handle if we want to.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## PTsideshow (May 4, 2008)

What I have always loved is the looks you get. From people that hear you fixed this or that. Something that is ho hum to the crowd on this forum but other people find deep, dark and mysterious.

My son has won a couple of bets from people he knows with me doing something or having a tool that no normal person would have. Its always fun with the disbelief on their faces.

Whether its being cheap, or just the fact I can tell myself I did that. Its the quest for the technical knowledge, or "How its done" that is interesting.

From the auto repairs the parts you can't buy, to rebuilding the engines. From building the 24'x32' 2 story shop, other than the cement pouring and finishing and putting shingles on the 14 in 12 pitch roof.

When you can do many things good, it is fun and challenging life. To keep learning new things.

But what amazes me is the reaction people give when I tell them That
A. I have no interest in the stick and ball sports teams.
B. Have no interest in boating, snowmobiling, or golf.
They sort of look at you cross eyed and shake thier head and walk away. They can't seem to understand how anybody wouldn't be interested in them. ;D Right away they get defensive, I then tell them that there is nothing work with all that. Its just not what I'm interested in.

As for the question what do they do, they come to and hire people like us to do it for them :big:


----------



## georgeseal (May 4, 2008)

Dave,
If you would post the deminsions on those Citrion bushings here someone may make them for you and mail them.

The gears that I shipped to Bernd only cost me $3.07 to ship. $1.09 for package and the rest postage.


----------



## CrewCab (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for that George, but I've now just got my lathe up and running so with a bit of luck I'll have the bushes sorted shortly.

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 4, 2008)

I grew up on 23 acres kind of a farm. Milked goats helped in the large garden replaced many roofs. cast lead sinkers and bullets, reloaded ammo. rebuilt the family house after a fire. Built my own bedroom in the basement. Installed a couple of pumps pulled and drove wells. 
as an adult bought an old house and fixed it up a bit. Paint pluming electric rooffing carpentry etc etc. 
My Dad could carve an axe handel in less time than a trip to the hardware store. 
Tin


----------



## Bernd (May 4, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> _I have NO IDEA how the non-home shop folks get by..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do Rick. They know a guy that has a home shop.  :big: :big: Don't ask how I know. 

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (May 4, 2008)

PTsideshow  said:
			
		

> But what amazes me is the reaction people give when I tell them That
> A. I have no interest in the stick and ball sports teams.
> B. Have no interest in boating, snowmobiling, or golf.
> They sort of look at you cross eyed and shake thier head and walk away. They can't seem to understand how anybody wouldn't be interested in them. ;D Right away they get defensive, I then tell them that there is nothing work with all that. Its just not what I'm interested in.
> ...



Ah yes. I love to tease people who are into sports. I usally double the price if they want something fixed. ;D They go away and don't come back. :big: :big:


----------



## mklotz (May 4, 2008)

I'm constantly amazed by the number of people who consider sports to be a hobby. How can they get enthused about the accomplishments of some team with which they have absolutely no connection, other than being a "fan"? The ones who can quote from memory long lists of (pretty much meaningless) statistics about their favorite player are even more inexplicable.

Even if they actually play the sport, it's really only entertainment while they're actually doing it. One of the things that makes what we do a truly absorbing hobby is the fact that we can "work" on it and enjoy it even when we're not actually turning handles on the machines. I've designed many a fixture, solved many a math problem and worked out machining procedures while sitting in waiting rooms, making long drives, or "helping" my wife to shop for new curtains.

IMO, a *real* hobby needs to have several important features.

Require research and learning that stretches the hobbyist's mind
Produce a tangible product (the proof is in the doing, not the thinking)
Not depend on conflict (the objective is relaxation, not more stress)

None of the sports that involve moving balls of various shapes around fields satisfy my criteria.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (May 4, 2008)

I'm with you guys for personal hobbys but I still enjoy watching F1 racing and an ocaisonaly a pro 
football game. Use to watch collegiate gymnastics while at PSU.
  ...lew...


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (May 5, 2008)

A "Normal" person uses the $30,000 that he did not spend on tools and equipment to pay for the occaisonal plastic part that fails. And he spends the rest on beer.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (May 5, 2008)

SmoggyTurnip  said:
			
		

> A "Normal" person uses the $30,000 that he did not spend on tools and equipment to pay for the occaisonal plastic part that fails. And he spends the rest on beer.


.
 Yes ,Yes, Yes!! I glad somebody finally admitted that there is a downside to being capable of doing everything....Haveing the tools and skills, sets you up so that you are required/expected to do work that you may not want to have to fool with...I remodeled houses for some years and still have the skills and the tools but I dont enjoy it anymore....But anytime something needs done on my house my wife expects me to do it., cant hire it done like normal people...I been putting off remodeling the bathrooms for couple years now...Built a deck on back of house few weeks ago, such work is rough on a middleaged guy who doesnt do it all the time.


----------



## ChooChooMike (May 5, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I'm constantly amazed by the number of people who consider sports to be a hobby. How can they get enthused about the accomplishments of some team with which they have absolutely no connection, other than being a "fan"? The ones who can quote from memory long lists of (pretty much meaningless) statistics about their favorite player are even more inexplicable. <snip> ....



Theoretically, I should be perfect husband material ... I don't watch sports, love dancing (ballroom/swing/etc.), ....hmmmm, most be some other things wrong with me  



> IMO, a *real* hobby needs to have several important features.
> 
> Require research and learning that stretches the hobbyist's mind
> Produce a tangible product (the proof is in the doing, not the thinking)
> ...



Amen to that Marv !

I go wrench on a steam locomotive at least once a month - some back-breaking work, but very satisfying for me. I do something with a tangible/visible result, get lost in the work, lose track of time, come home sore & tired more often then not, and I consider that a "good" sore & tired !! Wish I could do that more often !

Mike


----------



## CrewCab (May 5, 2008)

SmoggyTurnip  said:
			
		

> A "Normal" person uses the $30,000 that he did not spend on tools and equipment to pay for the occaisonal plastic part that fails. And he spends the rest on beer.



Fair point :big:  :big:

But I'm happy not being "Normal" then 

Dave


----------



## Jadecy (May 6, 2008)

The consumption of disposible income is another sign of a good hobby. It will consume every cent if you let it ;D

Just as an aside: My neighbor came over the other day (good friend and has helped me out on several occasions) and asked if I had anything he could have to make a grinder stand. After about two minutes of rummaging I had an old piece of heavy conduit (saved from dumpster) and two heavy metal plates with textured, hard waring coating (DELL server rack plates.) We don't use the plates for server installation at work and they were going to pitch over 20 of them. I sent him back to his house to grind a spot for the post and then I MIG'd it all together for him.

Now I always joke with him about the stand - "Dude you got a DELL...or at least part of it is DELL!" ;D


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 7, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> Fair point :big:  :big:
> 
> But I'm happy not being "Normal" then
> 
> Dave



Dave you and me both (and most of the board)!

Eric


----------

